# a little help on arrow setup please!



## Fordwrench (Mar 5, 2009)

was looking for a good indoor arrow combo for indoor spots. i was thinking of going back to aluminum this year and wanted a proven combo if you guys would be willing to share. i had though about 2312, 2314, or 2413s . i have a 28.25 draw on a vantage elite at 50-53lbs. length and point weight?? i know i should leave them longer but how much and how much weight to start with in front. 4 in feathers/ super 3 d nocks?? last year i shot 400 fatboys w blazers and 140grs up front at 28 in . i was pleased but looking for more xs. i usually shoot 50 to 54 xs in our 300 rds.


----------

